# Filtro pasa bajos activo: ¿Puedo adaptarlo para que sea variable?



## Limbo (Dic 23, 2010)

Buenas,

Despues de un buen tiempo sin escribir por aqui (Me he tomado un tiempo de descanso electronico) me animo de nuevo con un problema que estoy teniendo con un filtro.

Este es el filtro: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php
Aqui esta el esquema: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/presubw.pdf

El problema es que quiero poder variar la frecuencia de corte y no estoy muy seguro de como hacerlo.  He pensado en un potenciometro en serie con el condensador de 22µF que esta en la entrada pero la verdad es que no estoy seguro.

Iba a probar en proteus el circuito modificando lo del potenciometro pero si me podeis guiar un poco antes de aventurarme a perder el tiempo os lo agradeceria.

Gracias.
Saludos.
P.D: Cacho, no se si lo leeras, pero hecho de menos las clases de teoria basica  Con este mensaje se nota que deberia haber seguido con ese tema porque ahora no estaria preguntando..


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 23, 2010)

ojala que respondan, porque yo arme este filtro y anda bien, el problema es que su corte 
, un corte en 60Hz estaria bien no?, asi no habria tanta distorcion en el ao por tratar de reproducir frecuencias bajas (demasiado bajas)
PD: solo respondan porque a mi tambien me beneficiaria
Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 23, 2010)

Si queres modificar la frecuencia de corte tenes que cambiar el C de .22u o la R de 100k, solamente que si cambias la R tambien vas a tener que modificar la de 1K en la misma proporcion si queres mantener la ganancia.

Como es un filtro que queda fijo, lo mas practico es ir corriendo la Fc cambiando el C de .22u hasta que te guste como suena.
Con esos valores la Fc es de 7.2Hz, si queres de 60Hz tendria que ser un C de 27n


En los filtros el cambio de frecuencia de corte no puede hacerse tan facilmente como se hace con una ganancia (girando un pote comun) porque se afecta el resto de las caracteristicas del filtro. 
Podria hacerse modificando los condensadores simultaneamente como se hace en RF con condensadores en tandem, pero esto es inaplicable en bajas frecuencias.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 23, 2010)

Según una gráfica que obtuve, si le pongo un C de *0.01 uF *
me da algo aproximado a lo que quiere Mastodonte Man.

Pero lo mejor sería ir probando diferentes valores

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Dic 24, 2010)

> En los filtros el cambio de frecuencia de corte no puede hacerse tan  facilmente como se hace con una ganancia (girando un pote comun) porque  se afecta el resto de las caracteristicas del filtro.
> Podria hacerse modificando los condensadores simultaneamente como se  hace en RF con condensadores en tandem, pero esto es inaplicable en  bajas frecuencias.


Pero se puede hacer ¿no? ¿Si pongo un condensador variable no servira?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 24, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Pero se puede hacer ¿no? ¿Si pongo un condensador variable no servira?


Tratá de conseguir uno de 100n y seguimos conversando.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola, oye zaiz, entonces voy a probar con los capacitores a 0.01uF, pero tengo que cambiar los 2 de 0.22 o solo 1, cual?}
Saludos!!!

PD: Lo que dice eduardo en el mensaje #3, debo ir variando tambien el o los capacitores???


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 24, 2010)

Tenes que variar solamente el que esta en paralelo con la R de 100k

Pero lo mejor es que te busques otro circuito preferiblemente de 2do orden porque ese es 1er orden y un desastre.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> El problema es que quiero poder variar la frecuencia de corte...


¿Ya viste el de Elektor?
Está en Pequeña señal, entre los destacados, y se llama Bass Extension. Es variable y el diseño es mucho mejor que ese que tenés ahí 

Saludos


----------



## FBustos (Dic 24, 2010)

Amigo Limbo, no se para que quieres el filtro.
Hace poco hice la placa de un filtro jbl que incorpora filtro pasa bajos variable y filtro infrasonico, ademas se supone que varia el punto Q para poder obtener el sonido que buscas ya sea en espacios pequeños o grandes (digo se supone por que aun no lo armo y compruebo), por ultimo trae un limitador de audio.

Si gustas lo posteo para que veas si te sirve.


----------



## Limbo (Dic 24, 2010)

> ¿Ya viste el de Elektor?
> Está en Pequeña señal, entre los destacados, y se llama Bass Extension.  Es variable y el diseño es mucho mejor que ese que tenés ahí


No, no lo he visto, ahora lo miro aver que tal.
Edito: Lo acabo de mirar y por lo que veo es estereo y lo necesito mono.


> Si gustas lo posteo para que veas si te sirve.


Si puedes postearlo le hechare un ojo, ademas no estoy leyendo muy buenas criticas sobre el de rockola.

El filtro no es para mi, un amigo me dijo si podia hacerselo y no sé muy bien para que lo necesita.

Gracias a todos por responder.


----------



## FBustos (Dic 24, 2010)

Bueno, lo prometido.

Me gustaría que los mas entendidos que están participando en el thread (Cacho y Eduardo) me ayudaran un poco a descifrar la parte limitadora de audio del circuito (sobre todo la parte comprendida entra R112 y D2) y la configuración de los operacionales U5A y U5B (la salida de ambos está puenteada (?) ), ya que no comprendo muy bien. 

Felices fiestas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 24, 2010)

Esta es una forma de hacer un filtro pasabajos ajustable.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 24, 2010)

hola yo encontre por el intrnet uno interesante aver que dicen.....


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Edito: Lo acabo de mirar y por lo que veo es estereo y lo necesito mono.


Mirá de nuevo: Es mono.

Tiene entrada y salida L-R (Left-Right) para sumar ambas ondas en caso de existir (para eso las entradas K1 y K2) y para poder intercalarlo en un sistema existente sin tener que modificarlo (las salidas K3 y K4). Estas están a la izquierda del esquema.
Si le conectaras sólo una de las entradas... No pasa nada, simplemente no suma nada, incluso podés no ponerle los demás conectores 

Tiene una sola salida, a la derecha del esquema, a la que conecta K5 y K6 para poder sacar dos señales (¡ iguales !). Si no necesitás eso para algo, podés hacer una sola de esas.

P1 regula la ganancia del primer operacional (puede aumentarse el valor para tener una más grande) y P2 regula el punto de corte del filtro. Y, de nuevo, es mono.

La opción del tigre está buena también por lo simple, pero me sigue gustando más la de Elektor. La de Pipe es más compleja y tiene más chiches, pero si lo que e busca es simplicidad, no puede competir (es una buena opción, pero más elaborada) y lo que propone Mastodonte es en esencia lo mismo que la de elektor, pero con más etapas y no es regulable (hay que cambiar el valor de 3 resistencias para cambiar el corte).
Bueh, tenés para elegir, armá el que más te guste.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 24, 2010)

Versión ampliada y cachizada de el filtro, con "tutte le fioqui".
Aunque quizás siga gustando más la de Elektor


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

Ahí son casi iguales, gato bengalí... 
Me gusta el diseño más simple que el de Elektor, sin condensadores en paralelo. Lo único que cambiaría es el orden de R1 y R21, mayormente de maniático que soy 

Da prácticamente lo mismo uno que otro, salvo que las frecuencias de corte sean muy distintas (y no las voy a calcular ahora), pero por tener menos componentes, me quedo con este último tuyo, quizá cambiándole la R de 47k de la ganancia por un pote para poder ajustar la ganancia según haga falta.
Un dato aparte, conviene que las resistencias sean lo más chicas posible. Si en lugar de usar 100k en el pote y 27k en sus resistencias circundantes usaras 10k y 2k7 (acomodando los valores de los condensadores, claro), sería mejor. Es por el bendito ruido de Johnson.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ......Me gusta el diseño más simple que el de Elektor, sin condensadores en paralelo. Lo único que cambiaría es el orden de R1 y R21, mayormente de maniático que soy .......


 ! Al final, NO hay Pasa-bajos que te venga bien ¡ 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228580/ _

Ver el archivo adjunto 26551


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

Me *cacho* <=  en diez!
Como al *maniático* <=  no ha nada que le venga bien, hice un nuevo diseño que me parece un poquitín mejor. Ya que tenemos disponible otro operacional que está configurado como de ganancia unitaria y quizás se podría ajustar la misma, prefiero hacerlo mejor y utilizar ambos como filtros pasabajos activos. El primero limita a 100 Hertz y el segundo es el variable.
Luego si a alguien le interesa, hago el impreso, y si no, también lo voy a hacer  
El diseño lo bautizaré como: filtro pasabajos *cachi colta flecuenchia* o algo parecido.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Al final, NO hay Pasa-bajos que te venga bien ¡


¡Sufro de Cachoflorismo! 

El que pone ahí el señor exorcista del sombrero neg... navideño está interesante. El de la pantera con lavandina, lindo por simplicidad (sigo dándole vuelta las dos cosas).
Pero ... ¿Y yo qué hago metiéndome en esto si el que lo quiere armar es Limbo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2010)

Este filtro pasa-bajos variable está bien documentado y con el diseño del impreso, se ha comentado en el Foro, pero no lo encontré 

*Pasa-Bajos variable*



​


----------



## decioaccietto (Dic 28, 2010)

yo hice, (no lo diseñe yo, encontre un circuito por internet y lo modifiqué un poco), un filtro pasabajo activo, que variando 3 resistencias te cambia la frecuencia de corte, osea 3 resistencias flotantes. Yo queria hacer varias F de corte, como era un tp para la facu, el profe me dijo que manejar R flotantes podia meter mucho ruido y se iba a tornar complicado. entonces hice 3 veces la parte de los filtros, y le puse un selector con un pulsador y un Flip- Flop, con una llave multiplexadora, y andubo a pleno, lo unico es que gaste un poquito mas de plata en los componentes porque era todo por 3.
tenia 3 F de corte, 70Hz, 100Hz y 150Hz, le podria haber puesto mas, pero le puse 4 estados, 3 para los filtros y el otro para una salida sin filtro para la diferencia.
si queres despues subo el circuito. saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 30, 2010)

Oigan, tengo una duda, lo que pasa es que yo arme el filtro pasa bajos de construyasuvideorockola.com, como el del mensaje #1, y el sonido si es de sub-woofer, pero se escucha tambien un poco los medios y eso hace que se mueva el bajo lo que arruina los sonidos graves, esto esta bien o yo lo arme mal? ya lo he armado 3 veces por serigrafia con componentes nuevos y es lo mismo, ademas apenas destape un sonido de compu con woofer y creo que el filtro pasa bajos esta hecho con el JRC4558,, lo chido es que este woofer si se oye, ni un sonido de medio puro grave, le saque el diagrama, pero trae una pieza que parece salida para teclado, pero hay se conecta el control de volumen, subo como es el equipo y el diagrama, pero esa pieza no se como se llama, tiene 8 patitas.
Por cierto el woofer del equipo tiene un TDA2030, y en el diagrama lo puse como patita 1,2....
El diagrama esta en Livewire
Si le entienden al diagrama y saben que parte es el filtro, podrian decirme


----------



## maton00 (Dic 30, 2010)

hola, yo una vez arme este:   http://sound.whsites.net/project48.htm 
de elliot sound,el sonido es muy bueno no es ahogado como muchos que eh ensayado,es muy facil de hacer se los recomiendo es parecido al de fogonazo(el de la foto)ademas tiene un selector de fase/contra fase
saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Ene 5, 2011)

> Pero ... ¿Y yo qué hago metiéndome en esto si el que lo quiere armar es Limbo?


Con tanto circuito, que te metas me viene fenomeno  (Estoy que no sé cual escoger)

Estoy entre el de elektor y el que posteo Fogonazo,¿Lo probaste fogonazo ese circuito?

Para más información, la señal que recibira el filtro sera de la salida de audio del PC.

Gracias a todos.
Saludoos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ....Estoy entre el de elektor y el que posteo Fogonazo,¿Lo probaste fogonazo ese circuito?.....


Este en particular no, si probé el de Elektor y el que publique en la página anterior, que como podrás ver son muy similares, (también este).
Creo yo que cualquiera te dará buen resultado.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 5, 2011)

Hey FOGONAZO, tengo una duda con tu circuito del mensaje #18:
Lo circulado, en la imagen esta unido o no???
Y los 2 potenciometros son los que regulan la frecuencia de corte???


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2011)

¿Te detuviste a analizar un poco el esquema?
Si estuvieran conectados los cruces que marcás, ¿qué pasaría? ¿y si no estuvieran conectados?

Por otro lado, fijate en los cruces que tenés como seguro que están conectados ¿son iguales a estos que marcaste?

Y sí, los dos potenciómetros regulan la frecuencia de corte y en realidad no son dos, sino uno solo, pero estéreo.


Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 5, 2011)

CONCLUSION:: no van unidos y el potenciometro es estereo, para los que no saben, APRENDAN!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> CONCLUSION:: no van unidos y el potenciometro es estereo, para los que no saben, APRENDAN!!!!!


[Editado por ser comentario de puro tipo malvado que soy, pero me arrepiento de vez en cuando]

Nuevo mensaje: 

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 6, 2011)

y bueno, ya hice el PCB en PCBWizard, el filtro de Fogonazo, aver si quedo, lo que me saco de quicio fue el potenciometro doble, lo subo y jusgelo


----------



## Limbo (Ene 22, 2011)

> Este en particular no, si probé el de Elektor y el que publique en la  página anterior, que como podrás ver son muy similares, (también este).
> Creo yo que cualquiera te dará buen resultado.


Creo que montare el tuyo de la pagina anterior porque necesito que corte a mas de 250hz (Eso me pidio mi amigo) y ese corta a 280Hz aproximadamente, asi que me quedo con ese, además me da mas confianza si lo probaste ya.

Tengo algunas dudas con respecto al potenciometro estereo,¿que diferencia hay entres uno estereo y dos por separado?¿Porque razon lleva el circuito el pote estereo?
Se me olvidaba, ¿el potenciometro es logaritmico o lineal?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 22, 2011)

Pote lineal => Variación de frecuencia de corte lineal.
Pote logarítmico => ¿qué pasará? 

Y es estéreo para que ambos varíen igual. Si no, ponés dos simples y te cuidás de que vayan sincronizados y el filtro trabaje bien. Es mucho trabajo y dos potes simples te van a salir mas que uno doble 


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 23, 2011)

> Pote lineal => Variación de frecuencia de corte lineal.
> Pote logarítmico => ¿qué pasará?


Vale, entonces es lineal 

Se me olvido comentar una cosa sobre el voltaje,¿14V es un valor un tanto raro no? Me refiero a que no es standard.. Al menos todas las fuentes de alimentacion recicladas que tengo son de 12v y 15v pero de 14v ninguna.. ¿si lo alimento con 12V andara bien?¿15? ¿O deben de ser 14V si o si? (*Esta duda ya esta solucionada. He visto la respuesta en este mensaje*)

No sé si es mucho pedir  Pero,¿habria forma de añadir al circuito de fogonazo un led de saturacion? Sinceramente y por desgracia, no tengo ni pajolera idea de como hacerlo..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Vale, entonces es lineal
> 
> Se me olvido comentar una cosa sobre el voltaje,¿14V es un valor un tanto raro no? Me refiero a que no es standard.. Al menos todas las fuentes de alimentacion recicladas que tengo son de 12v y 15v pero de 14v ninguna.. ¿si lo alimento con 12V andara bien?¿15? ¿O deben de ser 14V si o si? (*Esta duda ya esta solucionada. He visto la respuesta en este mensaje*)


Puse alimentación 14Vcc porque fue pensado para un automóvil, en el cual puede haber hasta 14,5V.
No hay ningún problema en alimentarlo con una tensión algo mayor o menor.



> No sé si es mucho pedir  Pero,¿habria forma de añadir al circuito de fogonazo un led de saturacion? Sinceramente y por desgracia, no tengo ni pajolera idea de como hacerlo......


Se puede agregar.
Se podría hacer con un par de transistores u otras combinaciones de componentes.
Veré si te encuentro algo.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 23, 2011)

> Puse alimentación 14Vcc porque fue pensado para un automóvil, en el cual puede haber hasta 14,5V.
> No hay ningún problema en alimentarlo con una tensión algo mayor o menor.


Perfecto. Camarero: ¡Una de 12V! Cocinero: ¡Marchando!  (En fin..)


> Se puede agregar.
> Se podría hacer con un par de transistores u otras combinaciones de componentes.
> Veré si te encuentro algo.


Muy agradecido. Si no encuentras nada, si me puedes dar algunas orientaciones sobre como hacerlo. 
He buscado por google algun circuito con un led de saturacion pero no he visto nada para hacerme una idea.

Porcierto, ¿cuanto consume el circuito aprox.? Lo digo por saber con que fuente alimentarlo.

Gracias Fogonazo.
Saludoss.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ....Porcierto, ¿cuanto consume el circuito aprox.? Lo digo por saber con que fuente alimentarlo.....


No creo que llegue a 80mA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Nota de color directa al hell:


> No creo


Y yo no creo que vos creas, estoy seguro de que habrás hecho la medición


----------



## Limbo (Ene 26, 2011)

> Se puede agregar.
> Se podría hacer con un par de transistores u otras combinaciones de componentes.
> Veré si te encuentro algo.


No quiero parecer impaciente,ni exigente, pero ¿como va?¿has encontrado algo? 
Si pudieras orientarme sobre como hacerlo. El problema es que no sé la teoria de un "led de saturacion", es decir, cuando debe encenderse el led y cuando permanecer apagado.
Por lo que me imagino habra que tomar un valor de referencia en la entrada, compararlo con la salida y si sobrepasa un cierto valor hacer que se encienda el led, pero no sé que valores debo de manejar.

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

Más simple que eso, Limbo.

Si la señal de salida se acerca demasiado a la de alimentación, está saturando. Necesitás medir cuál es la amplitud máxima que se puede obtener antes del recorte (osciloscopio mediante, por desgracia) y después el resto es un par de transistores, o un comparador o inclusive un operacional.

La otra opción es que lo simules y tomes el valor que eso de. Con ese dato se sigue con las mismas opciones de antes 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 26, 2011)

> Si la señal de salida se acerca demasiado a la de alimentación, está saturando.


Lo tengo pasado al proteus y la señal de salida  no excede 2V, ¿como es posible que se acerce si quiera a los 14V de alimentacion? Estoy utilizando un aherramienta que inyecta un archivo de audio y me da que como maximo llega a 1V.


> Necesitás medir cuál es la amplitud máxima que se puede obtener antes del recorte (osciloscopio mediante, por desgracia)


Antes del recorte te refieres a la señal de entrada?

Aver si lo acabo de entender y puedo diseñar yo mismo el led de saturacion 
Gracias Cacho.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

Armá esto en tu simulador (si es uno bueno, mejor que mejor) y variá el pote a ver qué sale. Jugá con los valores de las resistencias, que puse todas de 1K por comodidad nomás 

​
Sacá conclusiones y pensá que la variación del pote equivale a la variación de la señal de la salida.

Si querés usar un comparador la idea de fondo es la misma, pero cambia la implementación (leé cómo se usan, que no es muy difícil) o si querés usar un operacional, se hace trabajándolo a lazo abierto y se comporta como un comparador también.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 27, 2011)

Buenas,

He estado jugando con los valores de las resistencias (Haciendo calculos) y siempre prende el led cuando el potenciometro esta al 50% ¿Que estoy haciendo mal? He probado mil y una cosas con las resistencias.
Utilizo proteus para simular.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ...y siempre prende el led cuando el potenciometro esta al 50% ¿Que estoy haciendo mal?


Nada.


Limbo dijo:


> He probado mil y una cosas con las resistencias.


La función de las resistencias es regular cuánta corriente va a circular por cada lugar, no para regular el umbral donde se prende el LED. ¿No se te ocurrió mirar por el lado del zener? ¿Para qué está ahí? 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2011)

> ¿No se te ocurrió mirar por el lado del zener? ¿Para qué está ahí?


No consigo verlo. Lo unico que veo es que el diodo zener (lo puse de 5.1v) hace caer a 7v la alimentacion de 12V que puse. En un principio pensé que daria 5.1v a la rama del colector del transistor NPN, pero he medido y me da 12V. En resumen, creo que esta ahi para hacer caer la tension de la alimentacion. 
¿Alguna pista? Estoy mas perdido que un pinguino en el sahara..


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola, una pista, tu zener de 5.1[V] + la juntura BC del PNP suman aprox 6[V] que es justo la mitad de la tensión de tu alimentación y casualidad, la tensión que tenés a mitad de recorrido del potenciómetro .

El zener no está ahí para limitar la tensión en la rama del led.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2011)

> Hola, una pista, tu zener de 5.1[V] + la juntura BC del PNP suman aprox  6[V] que es justo la mitad de la tensión de tu alimentación y  casualidad, la tensión que tenés a mitad de recorrido del potenciómetro .


Ok, gracias, ya entiendo por donde va la historia.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si la señal de salida se acerca demasiado a la de alimentación, está  saturando. Necesitás medir cuál es la amplitud máxima que se puede  obtener antes del recorte (osciloscopio mediante, por desgracia)


Ahora la duda esta aqui. Antes de que filtre (Entiendo recortar como filtrar) la señal de entrada rondara 1Vpp(Salida de audio del PC), simulando la salida no me da más de 2V, asi que, ¿como es posible que la salida llegue a los 12V de alimentacion?

Si el zener es de 2V, eso significa que cuando alcanze la señal los 9-10V se saturara el transistor,¿no? 
El problema es que no entiendo porque la señal de salida deberia de alcanzar 9-10V.
*Edito:* He probado con mas calma el circuito en el simulador y con un zener de 10v, enciende el led cuando el potenciometro esta al 11% ¿Seria con un zener de 10v el circuito listo para añadir a la salida del pasabajos?

Bueno, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 29, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> *Edito:* He probado con mas calma el circuito en el simulador y con un zener de 10v, enciende el led cuando el potenciometro esta al 11% ¿Seria con un zener de 10v el circuito listo para añadir a la salida del pasabajos?


Ahí vas agarrándole la mano...

Estabas pisándole la cola, pero no lo veías 
El zener te fija la tensión a partir de la que se enciende el LED. Creás una tensión de referencia (eran 12V en el esquema que te pasé, podés usar cualquier otra) que debe ser estable.

El zener de X Volt deja el emisor del PNP X Volt por debajo de la referencia (Vref-X) y mientras la salida se mantenga en menos que ese valor, conduce. Si conduce no se prende el LED.

Cuando llega a la tensión calculada antes menos 0,6V, deja de conducir y eso hace que el LED se encienda.

Así trabaja 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 29, 2011)

> El zener de X Volt deja el emisor del PNP X Volt por debajo de la  referencia (Vref-X) y mientras la salida se mantenga en menos que ese  valor, conduce. Si conduce no se prende el LED.


Aqui hay algo que no entiendo.
En el proteus, cuando conduce el PNP, conduce el NPN y el led se enciende,¿simula bien?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 29, 2011)

Ooooops, tenés razón. Se me dio vuelta el esquema en la cabeza.
Eso me pasa por no fijarme bien antes de escribir, perdón .

Entendiendo el funcionamiento de ese, hacerle unos pocos cambios para acomodarlo a un indicador de pico no es muy difícil. Dale nomás con ese diseño y si te trabás, avisá.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2011)

> Entendiendo el funcionamiento de ese, hacerle unos pocos cambios para  acomodarlo a un indicador de pico no es muy difícil. Dale nomás con ese  diseño y si te trabás, avisá.


Ok, muchas gracias por todo.
Cuando lo acabe publicaré el esquema.

Lo que todavia me queda por entender es esto que dije:


> Ahora la duda esta aqui. Antes de que filtre (Entiendo recortar como  filtrar) la señal de entrada rondara 1Vpp(Salida de audio del PC),  simulando la salida no me da más de 2V, asi que, ¿como es posible que la  salida llegue a los 12V de alimentacion?


Digamos que pongo un diodo zener de 10V, entonces la salida deberia llegar a los 10,7V aproximadamente para que conduzca el pnp, hasta ahi perfecto. Ahora bien, para que la salida llegue a 10,7V tiene que entrar una señal de 5V aproximadamente ya que el filtro en el proteus inyectandole una señpal de 1Vpp-max eleva la señal de salida a 2Vpp-max, asi que amplifica el doble de lo que le entra. Por tanto, la señal de entrada deberia llegar a los 5V y algo más para que el led prendiera, lo que no entiendo es porque la señal de entrada deberia de ser de más de 5V si es la salida de audio de un pc(se supone que rondara 1V),¿me explico?

Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 31, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Lo que todavia me queda por entender es esto que dije:
> Digamos que pongo un diodo zener de 10V, entonces la salida deberia llegar a los 10,7V aproximadamente para que conduzca el pnp...


Pará...
Si generás una tensión de referencia con un regulador, pongamos por caso que sea de 9V (puede ser cualquier otra), y ponés un zener de 6,1V con un PNP como en el esquema, entonces el transistor va a tener 9V-6,1V=*2,9V* en su emisor.

La caída del transistor se estima entre 0,6 y 0,7V, así que cuando la base tenga una tensión menor a 2,9V (la del emisor) menos la caida interna del transistor (0,6), el transistor conduce. En números, con menos de 2,3V en la base del transistor, conduce.
Puede ser un poco distinta, pero no va a variar demasiado.

Cuando alcanzás ese valor, el PNP ya no conduce.

Entre el valor de referencia que establezcas (lo elegís vos según te convenga, el único requisito es que sea estable) y el valor del zener que uses (este también es elección tuya) establecés la tensión en la que empiezan a "pasar cosas" con el transistor.

Si no, un LM391x que se usan para hacer vúmetros y calibralo para que te marque el pico.
Es más fácil, pero no más simple ni más barato, y mucho menos didáctico. Y es como matar moscas con una escopeta.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 31, 2011)

> así que cuando la base tenga una tensión menor a 2,9V (la del emisor)  menos la caida interna del transistor (0,6), el transistor conduce.


Con esto me he perdido ¿No se supone que la saturacion del filtro viene dada si la salida *supera* cierta amplitud?¿Entonces porque tengo que excitar el transistor si la amplitud es *inferior* a cierto voltaje? Me tiene confundido..

Ahora ya entiendo como va el circuito que me pasaste. Lo que no entiendo es el concepto de saturacion, a que voltaje empieza a saturar, es decir, si no sé a que voltaje empieza a saturar, menos aun sabre calcular que zener y voltaje de referencia debo de poner. Eso es lo que me tiene loco.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 2, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Ahora ya entiendo como va el circuito que me pasaste. Lo que no entiendo es el concepto de saturacion, a que voltaje empieza a saturar, es decir, si no sé a que voltaje empieza a saturar, menos aun sabre calcular que zener y voltaje de referencia debo de poner. Eso es lo que me tiene loco.


Bueno, eso es lo que te decía más arriba: Necesitás saber la máxima tensión que podés ponerle a la entrada antes de que sature, ya sea con una simulación (y confiar en el simulador) o con instrumental aplicado sobre el circuito ya armado (esta es mejor). Con eso calibrás lo demás.

Si sabés con qué tensión de entrada se satura tu amplificador, podés usar esa y poner el detector de picos a la salida del filtro (eso indicaría el clip del ampli, no necesariamente el mismo que el del filtro). Si sabés la tensión de entrada máxima del filtro, el indicador irá a su entrada...
El circuito en sí es muy simple, todo pasa por tener/medir/calcular las variables y después no hay mayores problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2011)

> Necesitás saber la máxima tensión que podés ponerle a la entrada antes de que sature


Y mirando la onda en el osciloscopio,¿Como sé cuando esta saturando?(He hay mi mayor duda)

Con el filtro en maxima atenuacion (Potencimetro a 22k) he probado a meter una onda senoidal(No sé si sera lo mejor) y a partir de 2.3V de entrada los semiciclos negativos en la salida empiezan a aplanarse, y los semiciclos positivos a partir de 4.5V en la entrada comienzan a recortarse en la salida(Todo esto a una misma frecuencia) ¿Cuando comienza a recortarse significa que esta empezando a saturar?

¿Para las pruebas en el simulador que onda le inyecto?(Probe con la senoidal pero como y adije no estoy seguro de lo que hago)

Gracias Cacho.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Y mirando la onda en el osciloscopio,¿Como sé cuando esta saturando?(He hay mi mayor duda)


Cuando se le recorta alguna cresta. Es eso que decís que se "aplana" la onda.
Recorte y saturación son lo mismo en estos términos que los etamos usando, filtrado es otra cosa (es lo que hace el filtro este).

La onda a inyectar puede ser cualquiera, pero las senoidales son de lo mejor porque son fáciles de ver e interpretar.


Limbo dijo:


> ...a partir de 2.3V de entrada los semiciclos negativos en la salida empiezan a aplanarse, y los semiciclos positivos a partir de 4.5V...


Perfecto, entonces lo que necesitás sensar es la rama negativa que es la que satura/recorta antes (eso debe ser una cuestión de polarización o del operacional que uses en particular). No hay más que replantear el mismo circuito pero "al revés", o sea, que se active cuando la señal a la base del transistorcito llegue por debajo de los -2,3V.
Dale un rato al simulador y lo sacás andando. Avisá si te trabás y subí el esquema que estés usando para ese momento.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2011)

Aqui hay uno parecidón al que posteó Fogonazo en el mensaje  *#18*

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page142.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2011)

> La onda a inyectar puede ser cualquiera, pero las senoidales son de lo mejor porque son fáciles de ver e interpretar.


He estado probando diferentes formas de onda y me dan diferentes resultados 
Unas se recortan antes y otras despues, ¿es cosa de mi interpretacion o ocurre eso?
Eso si, lo seguro es que con las ondas que acaban en punta como la onda en sierra y la triangular, el led no enciende a menos que suba a una amplitud de 3V aprox. ¿es normal?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 4, 2011)

oye 2 metros, pero no dice valores de piezas???


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2011)

> oye 2 metros, pero no dice valores de piezas???


Si te refieres a los componentes, tienes la lista de componentes con su referencia abajo del diagrama.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Unas se recortan antes y otras despues, ¿es cosa de mi interpretacion o ocurre eso?


No, es probable que reaccione (un poco) distinto con ondas diferentes.


Limbo dijo:


> Eso si, lo seguro es que con las ondas que acaban en punta como la onda en sierra y la triangular, el led no enciende a menos que suba a una amplitud de 3V aprox. ¿es normal?


Quizá, depende de cómo hayas conectado todo.
Lo más probable es que el LED esté encendiendo en el mismo punto que antes, pero como el tiempo de encendido es muy corto (lo que dura el pico), no se ve 
Asumo que estás conectando el transistor a la entrada del filtro, si va a la salida ya puede ser cualquier otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2011)

> Quizá, depende de cómo hayas conectado todo.


He puesto un regulador LM de 9V como referencia, un zener de 4,2V sino recuerdo mal. Las resistencias tengo que ajustarlas mejor pero más o menos estan con los valores adecuados (Creo ). Despues la resistencia de base del PNP esta conectada al electrolitico de entrada del filtro, es decir, despues de que filtre el electrolitico la C.C. (Esa es una duda que tenia. No sabia si poner la base antes o despues del filtrado de C.C.).
Dejame que lo analice bien el circuito y te subo el esquema de la entrada (Es muy grande para subirlo entero), porque viendo el circuito nos entenderemos mejor.


> Lo más probable es que el LED esté encendiendo en el mismo punto que  antes, pero como el tiempo de encendido es muy corto (lo que dura el  pico), no se ve


Eso es lo que pensé, asi que puse una sonda de prueba de intensidad y no vi mucho movimiento.

Haber si me pongo con el circuito porque estos dias he estado un pelin ocupado. Lo pondre por aqui cuando lo tenga presentable.

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

Aqui te dejo el esquema con las ondas de entrada y salida.
Las resistencias de base no tengo muy claro que valor ponerles..

En el unico punto en el que se enciende el led es cuando la salida esta en el pico negativo, que como se ve en la imagen, esta aplanado.

¿Como lo ves el circuito?

Tengo un par de dudas. La primera es lo de las resistencias de base, porque hago calculos pero los valores que calculo no se reflejan en la simulacion. La segunda es donde conectar R11, si al negativo o al positivo del electrolitico.

Otra cosa, ¿con este circuito obtendre los mismos resultados (Audibles en la realidad) que si lo hiciera con un AO u otra forma?

Gracias.
Saludos.
Edito: Probando el circuito, he medido la respuesta en frecuencia y me ha surgido una duda más  ¿Es normal que tenga +10dB de ganancia en las frecuencias que deja pasar? Deberia de estar a 0dB ¿no? Lo pregunto porque si cuando llega a la Fc y empieza a bajar la curva tiene +8dB, las frecuencias no se atenuan, sino que se amplifican ¿no? Por lo que veo en la grafica, apartir de unos 700Hz empezaria a atenuar y no lo veo muy logico porque deberia de atenuar apartir de 280Hz aproximadamente segun dijo Fogonazo  Esto me ha matado, he probado a cambiar el divisor resistivo para bajar la ganancia del AO pero la grafica cambia radicalmente, asi que lo he dejado tal y como esta, a la espera de que me digas si es normal.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 9, 2011)

Perdón por la demora, estoy bastante tapado de trabajo.



Limbo dijo:


> Las resistencias de base no tengo muy claro que valor ponerles..


No son muy críticas, mientras no sean algo muuuuuuuuy grande (del orden de los 10k), debería andar.
La corriente que tiene que manejar cada transistor es poca, así que no habrá grandes problemas con las resistencias de base.


Limbo dijo:


> En el unico punto en el que se enciende el led es cuando la salida esta en el pico negativo, que como se ve en la imagen, esta aplanado.


Eso es bueno.


Limbo dijo:


> ...donde conectar R11, si al negativo o al positivo del electrolitico.


Conectalo a la entrada del filtro (estás poniéndolo antes del filtro, ¿no?), esto es después del condensador. Así te asegurás de que no haya continua haciendo chanchadas con tu indicador.


Limbo dijo:


> Otra cosa, ¿con este circuito obtendre los mismos resultados (Audibles en la realidad) que si lo hiciera con un AO u otra forma?


Sí, porque no estás cargando la fuente de señal. En rigor, tomás corriente de la señal, pero muuuuuy poca (eso lo limita la Rb del PNP).


Limbo dijo:


> ¿Es normal que tenga +10dB de ganancia en las frecuencias que deja pasar?


Eso depende de cómo hayas configurado todo lo demás, pero no es preocupante para nada, no juega en contra.


Limbo dijo:


> Deberia de estar a 0dB ¿no?


Y... ¿Qué son los dB? 


Limbo dijo:


> Lo pregunto porque si cuando llega a la Fc y empieza a bajar la curva tiene +8dB, las frecuencias no se atenuan, sino que se amplifican ¿no?


Se atenúan o amplifican ¿con respecto a qué?. He ahí la cuestión...


Limbo dijo:


> Por lo que veo en la grafica, apartir de unos 700Hz empezaria a atenuar y no lo veo muy logico porque deberia de atenuar apartir de 280Hz aproximadamente segun dijo Fogonazo...


Y es eso lo que hace.
Tenés un nivel determinado (+10dB en este caso) y una caída de 3dB en algo así como 300Hz. Ahí llega a +7dB. Ya tenés atenuación.

Si calibraste tu sistema para que con +10dB suene al volumen que querés, cuando tengas +7dB va a sonar más despacito, o sea, atenuado.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2011)

> Conectalo a la entrada del filtro (estás poniéndolo antes del filtro,  ¿no?), esto es después del condensador. Así te asegurás de que no haya  continua haciendo chanchadas con tu indicador.


Lo tengo como esta en la imagen, despues del condensador. Lo de la continua fue mi conlusion.


> Eso depende de cómo hayas configurado todo lo demás, pero no es preocupante para nada, no juega en contra.


Esta como el original de Fogonazo por eso no te lo subí.


> Y... ¿Qué son los dB?





> Se atenúan o amplifican ¿con respecto a qué?. He ahí la cuestión...


Lo que sé es que es una diferencia tomando un valor de renferencia. Lo que hice fue tomar la entrada como el valor de referencia y medir la salida para saber cuantos dB tendria a relacion de la entrada.


> Tenés un nivel determinado (+10dB en este caso) y una caída de 3dB en  algo así como 300Hz. Ahí llega a +7dB. Ya tenés atenuación.


No acabo de entender que si tengo +7dB, en los altavoces esas frecuencias no se esucharan lo suficiente como diferenciarlas.

*Edito:* Estoy probando el circuito del indicador led mas profundamente en el simulador y estoy teniendo problemas. Hay momentos en que el led enciende y la onda de salida no esta aplanada, mientras que la onda de entrada tiene la misma amplitud. Por ejemplo a 600Hz el led enciende pero la onda de salida no tiene ningun pico recortado. En cambio a 160Hz la onda de salida tiene totalmente el pico aplanado y el led no enciende  Todas estas pruebas realizadas con una entrada senoidal de 4.5Vpp
Y todo esto creo que viene por poner el valor del zener. Cuando hice las pruebas para determinar el valor del zener puse una frecuencia terminada que no recuerdo cual fue y creo que eso ha sido el problema ¿Con que frecuencia deberia haber hecho las pruebas para decidir el valor del zener?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 12, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ...el led enciende y la onda de salida no esta aplanada, mientras que la onda de entrada tiene la misma amplitud. Por ejemplo a 600Hz el led enciende pero la onda de salida no tiene ningun pico recortado. En cambio a 160Hz la onda de salida tiene totalmente el pico aplanado y el led no enciende. Todas estas pruebas realizadas con una entrada senoidal de 4.5Vpp...



Es que estás dentro y fuera del rango de frecuencias en las que trabaja tu filtro...
Hasta la frecuencia de corte (algo como 300Hz, si mal no recuerdo) vas a tener una ganancia determinada (10dB). Una señal de hasta 300Hz que entra al filtro se ve amplificada de manera tal que a la salida es bastante más grande. A medida que te pasás de la frecuencia de corte, la amplificación es cada vez menor, o sea, se va a escuchar más bajo.

La respuesta que tenés ahora es correcta.

Probá siempre el indicador con frecuencias de entrada que esté dentro de las que "le gustan" al filtro (hasta esos 300Hz). Las demás van a salir siempre más atenuadas.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2011)

Buenas,

Tengo un dilema con el potenciometro doble de este esquema:Ver el archivo adjunto 26551
En el esquema se ve muy bonito 
¿pero como lo conecto en la realidad? Porque is lo conecto asi no actua como resistencia variable no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2011)

Y si así tiene que actuar, como resistencia variable


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2011)

> Y si así tiene que actuar, como resistencia variable


Me referia a que NO actua como resistencia variable. 

A mi me lia lo de los ejes, porque lo que yo se es que si conectas un lado con el eje actua como variable y si conectas los dos lados simplemente como resistencia.
En este caso y en muchos esta el eje conectado a uno de los lados y tambien los dos lados estan conectados¿me explico?

El problema viene en que el simbolo del esquema no es de un potenciometro doble, son dos potenciometros y no sé si deberia de presuponer alguna conexion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> El problema viene en que el simbolo del esquema no es de un potenciometro doble, son dos potenciometros y no sé si deberia de presuponer alguna conexion.


Es que un pote doble son dos potenciómetros simples que giran con la misma perilla y al mismo tiempo. COn que los conectes como dice ahí, vas bien...


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2011)

> Es que un pote doble son dos potenciómetros simples que giran con la  misma perilla y al mismo tiempo. COn que los conectes como dice ahí, vas  bien...


Ok, lo hare asi como esta pero me gustaria aclarar una cosa ¿porque se puentea el cursor con uno de los lados? Alguna razon en especial? He mirado en San google pero poca cosa al respecto he visto.
Estoy probando con el tester y es lo mismo puentear el cursor con un lado, que medir un lado con cursor, asi que ahora menos entiendo porque se configura asi.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Estoy probando con el tester y es lo mismo puentear el cursor con un lado, que medir un lado con cursor, asi que ahora menos entiendo porque se configura asi.


Claro que da lo mismo puentear el cursor con un extremo que dejarlo abierto! Pero dá lo mismo siempre y cuando el pote funcione BIEN. Cuando se ponen viejos, la falla la hace el cursor que generalmente deja de hacer buen contacto con la pista. En ese caso, si dejás el cursor con el extremo abierto, te dá un circuito abierto y se te corta el sonido. Si puenteas el cursor con un extremo y el cursor deja de hacer contacto, la resistencia aplicada es la de extremo a extremo del pote y no infinita.
Se entiende???? es una medida de protección...


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2011)

> Se entiende???? es una medida de protección...


Si si, ya esta, ahora entiendo. Es que por google vi a uno que decia que era por no se que de corrientes parasitas de no se que  Y me lio..
Gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 27, 2011)

Buenas,

Me surge una duda.. Si quisiera variar el rango de corte del filtro:
Ver el archivo adjunto 26551
¿Tendria que variar C10 R4 o C8 R3? Estoy un poco verde con los filtros..

Porcierto, el circuito lo tengo montado en protoboard y funciona perfecto.
Otra cosilla que se me olvidaba ¿Es normal que consuma 7 mA? Como Fogonazo me dijo que no creia que mas de 80mA me parece muy poquito 7 mA..


----------



## Cacho (Jul 27, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Me surge una duda.. Si quisiera variar el rango de corte del filtro:
> ¿Tendria que variar C10 R4 o C8 R3?


Por acá tenés esos filtros (no variables, pero verás que son muy similares) y con las fórmulas para calcular las frecuencias de corte: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_de_Sallen-Key
Te darás cuenta de que R11 y R12 en esa fórmula son tu pote doble más las dos resistencias de 6k8, así que... A apuntarle a los condensadores 


Limbo dijo:


> ¿Es normal que consuma 7 mA?...


Sí, es normal.
Puede haber corrientes más grandes dependiendo casi exclusivamente de la carga que tengan que manejar los operacionales, pero alrededor de 10mA es algo adecuado para dos operacionales.

Saludos


----------

